# Kind of Fluctuating Between Cubase & Logic



## dreamtuned (Jan 31, 2018)

I am a long time Cubase user, since the Cubase 5 version (now on Cubase Pro 9.5).
I am playing around with Logic Pro X for a year now and I am loving it, I just love the feeling of it since I am huge Apple fan and Logic Pro feels like a 100% Apple product (it is made by Apple after all).

Now, I am working mainstream pop mainly, but recently started with more orchestral music and compositions. I have been told that Cubase is superior to Logic in regards to orchestral music, especially the famous expression maps (which I just started learning of recently). Is this true? Is it smart for me to transform as Logic Pro user knowing that I already know and use a great for orchestral music platform like Cubase? Is anyone already made the switch and can tell from a first hand? I am planning to work mainly orchestral music in near future.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jan 31, 2018)

dreamtuned said:


> I am a long time Cubase user, since the Cubase 5 version (now on Cubase Pro 9.5).
> I am playing around with Logic Pro X for a year now and I am loving it, I just love the feeling of it since I am huge Apple fan and Logic Pro feels like a 100% Apple product (it is made by Apple after all).
> 
> Now, I am working mainstream pop mainly, but recently started with more orchestral music and compositions. I have been told that Cubase is superior to Logic in regards to orchestral music, especially the famous expression maps (which I just started learning of recently). Is this true? Is it smart for me to transform as Logic Pro user knowing that I already know and use a great for orchestral music platform like Cubase? Is anyone already made the switch and can tell from a first hand? I am planning to work mainly orchestral music in near future.



I haven't worked with Cubase, so I won't try to answer most of your questions. However, I do want to point out that the just-released 10.4 update to Logic adds articulation functionality that seems to be very much akin to the expression maps in Cubase (although there reportedly might be a few bugs with it yet, with it having just been introduced). So that particular distinction between the two platforms seems likely to become far less important from now on.


----------



## dreamtuned (Jan 31, 2018)

Thank you for your reply WindcryMusic.
I really love the feel of the new 10.4 update. The newly added strings and brass are really great in comparison to the old one. I didn't know that they added new articulation features, that is awsome to hear. I will look around for tutorial on that new feature.


----------



## MarcelM (Jan 31, 2018)

i also switched very often between cubase (used this one for years), studio one and logic. i know cubase very well and this made me go back to cubase very often because iam used to its workflow. now when logic 10.4 got released i decided to switch for 100%. there is not much left what iam missing and logic simply performs best on osx compared to other daws. i also like its look alot and dont like dongles too much. iam also sick of paying every year for an update.

john powell btw for example uses logic. so if he can do his mockups with logic, you can do too


----------



## dreamtuned (Jan 31, 2018)

Exactly, Heroix! I am sick of paying for updates each year also. It is like I am having it on a rent. Not that it is not justifiable, but that plus the dongle as you said, makes Logic Pro much better option (at least for me personally).

Thank you for your input.


----------



## dreamtuned (Jan 31, 2018)

Not John Powell only, but as I see, Andy Blaney also:


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 31, 2018)

I am sure: Both are great! Use what you like most!


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 31, 2018)

dreamtuned said:


> Not John Powell only, but as I see, Andy Blaney also:



From what I hear, John Powell doesn't like Logic very much. He just uses it since it's what he knows and has set up for everything.


----------



## rhye (Jan 31, 2018)

I believe that Andy Blaney actually uses Digital Performer and not Logic. That was video is an import the Spitfire guys did


----------



## dreamtuned (Jan 31, 2018)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> From what I hear, John Powell doesn't like Logic very much. He just uses it since it's what he knows and has set up for everything.



Really? Does he tell what would he rather use if it was not that 'Logic familiarity'?
I know from personal experience with great Cubase users that they hate it too but can't switch exactly for that reason of having it all set. Maybe it is a matter of becoming overwhelmed and bored by one program?!


----------



## dreamtuned (Jan 31, 2018)

rhye said:


> I believe that Andy Blaney actually uses Digital Performer and not Logic. That was video is an import the Spitfire guys did



That's great. DP was another option for orchestral music I was looking in to. Besides the chunks, does DP offers something Logic and Cubase does not?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 31, 2018)

dreamtuned said:


> Really? Does he tell what would he rather use if it was not that 'Logic familiarity'?


No but probably Cubase.



dreamtuned said:


> Besides the chunks,


I've heard of really bad project corruption happening with chunks and so it shouldn't be used.


----------

